# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Alpha One (M1A clone) Cycle:

## Teufel_Hunden

I am starting a cycle of CEL Alpha One tomorrow (Sunday the 31st). I record my workouts in a notebook, but recording a log on here will help keep me motivated and organized. 

*CYCLE:*
CEL Alpha One 60mg ed for 20 days. I will space the dosage throughout the day, most likely breakfast, lunch, and dinner.

*PCT:*
Liquid Clomi 100mg ed for 14 days, then 50mg for 7 days.

*SUPPORT SUPPLEMENTS:*
Vitamin C, Milk Thistle, Cranberry Plus, St. John's Wort, ***** 3, Zinc, Magnesium, Whey Protein Powder, Creatine Monohydrate, and the ECA stack.

I am in the military so I have kind of a crazy schedule. Typically I train like this...

Day1=Chest, Abs, 45 min of cardio.
Day 2=Back, Bi's and 45 min cardio.
Day 3=Shoulders, Triceps and 45 min cardio.
Day 4=45 min cardio and abs

I start over from Day 1 and so on. I don't train my legs because I also have to PT with my Platoon 3 or 4 days a week which consists of 3-8 mile boots and uts runs. Also we hump 20 plus miles in full gear ever couple weeks, so I can't afford to have sore legs from weight training. It is unfortunate that I can't really train my legs, but it is what it is.

I'm not a bodybuilder, so I don't follow a REALLY strict diet. I typically eat...

4:00am=4 hard boiled eggs, only 1 yolk and 1/4 cup of plain oatmeal with some raisans.

6:00am (PWO)=60grams of Whey and 5grams of creatine.

8:00am=2 cans of tuna mixed with spicy mustard and raw veggies (i.e. chopped carrots, celery etc...)

11:00am=2, 6 oz chicken breast and a side salad

5:00pm=1, 6 oz chicken breast

7:00pm=steak, or chicken, or fish along with some brown rice and veggies

Throughout the day I snack on fat free string cheese, cottage cheese, and some fruit. I only drink water, no soda or sugar filled gatorades and crap like that.

Hoping some of you guys are interested in this log, if so hit me up! I am really excited to see the results.

By the way before I forget, my stats are 25 years old, 6 foot, my weight flucuates between 192-197lbs. daily. I have one M-Drol cycle under my belt. Not sure about my bodyfat, I will try and post some pics, but no promises.

----------


## Kibble

Why only a 20 day cycle, and why only 3 weeks pct?
I understand your dilemma with legs bro- good luck

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Alpha One is recommended for 3 week cycles because it is so hard on your liver. Alpha One converts to M1T (supposively). All previous logs I have read have been 3 weeks long. Finally there are 60 pills in one bottle, 20mg each pill so that equals 60mg a day for 20 days. Appreciate the question though bro. I'm only doing a 3 week PCT, first because the cycle is only 3 weeks and because my body bounced back fast from Superdrol with the same PCT. I ddin't have blood work done, so there is no way to know for sure, but I am planning on getting blood work done after this cycle and PCT.

----------


## Kibble

Ok bro- sounds good. I wanna see you grow. 

I am getting out of the Infantry (been in it for 6 years). I am tired of ruckmarches, and 5 mile runs. I would rather work at the mess hall and get all the food in the world. Also, to be able to do cardio only at my discretion. Maybe you should come over to the darkside lol

----------


## CanYouDigIt

doubt you can put on much quality muscles in 3 weeks, almost sounds like a waste. 

but either way gl.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

> doubt you can put on much quality muscles in 3 weeks, almost sounds like a waste. 
> 
> but either way gl.


I know 3 weeks sounds short, but if you research Methyl 1 Alpha you will see some amazing results. This is supposively some potent $hit! Most users report 10-20lbs. gains in 3 weeks. Obviously 30%-50% is water, but that still leaves 5-10lbs. of LBM, and in three weeks, that is awesome. My family is in town, but they are leaving soon, so I will be off to the gym hopefully around 12 or 1. Doing Shoulders, Triceps, and Cardio today, just took 20mg of CEL Alpha One about 20 mins ago.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

bump

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

1-31-2010 - Sunday - Shoulders, Triceps, and Cardio
Weight = 194lbs.

*DB Front Raise*
30's x 8
40's x 8
45's x 6

*DB Side Raise*
35 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

*Cable Front Raise*
30 x 8 (each arm)
30 x 8
30 x 8

*DB Shoulder Press*
50 x 12
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Tricep Pushdown*
90 x 10
105 x 5
105 x 5

*Reverse Cable Curl*
60 x 12
60 x 9
60 x 7

Plus 45 min. of cardio on the epliptical machine

Just took second dose of CEL Alpha One, obviously see no changes yet. I estimate some weight gain and strength increase around day 5-7.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Guess my body fat %, I think around 16%. I am 25, 6 foot, 194lbs.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

bump

----------


## Rockin Z28

had lighting but id peg you more in the 13% zone

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

> had lighting but id peg you more in the 13% zone


Those pics don't do me justice, I look a lot more muscular with a little bit of shadows, but oh well.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Day 2: 2-1-2010 - Monday - Chest, Abs, and 45 min. cardio on the eliptical machine.

*Flat BB Bench Press*
135 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 4
255 x 2

*Incline BB Press*
185 x 8
195 x 8
205 x 6

*Decline BB Press*
185 x 9
205 x 6
215 x 5

*Cable Cross*
20lbs. x 20 (each arm)
30lbs. x 8
High = 25 x 8
Low = 25 x 6

210 crunches

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Anyone else have a guess on my bodyfat %?

----------


## CanYouDigIt

you are above 15%, some of your body parts are pretty lean, but your abs are covered, which is where us mens store most of our fat.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

> you are above 15%, some of your body parts are pretty lean, but your abs are covered, which is where us mens store most of our fat.


I agree 100%, I've been using the ECA stack along with cardio and diet. I've lost inches, and my body has thinned out, but I cant get rid of the fat in my midsection, especially my lower mid-section, it sucks! I can see my abs when I flex them, but there is definitely a layer of fat over them. Any suggestions?

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Bump

----------


## mr305

good luck !!!! and stay away from the junk food and alcohol !!!!

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Hell I haven't had a sip of alcohol in two months, lol. I am getting old. The pumps in the gym today were awesome. I just started taking creatine again like two days ago though, so it might just be from the creatine. My muscles definitely look fuller, again it's probably just from the creatine. 

*Weight*
196lbs. (up 2-3 lbs.)

*Pull Ups*
Underhand = 19
Underhand = 11
Overhand = 6

*Seated Cable Row*
120 x 12
150 x 12
165 x 10

*DB Row*
55 x 12
65 x 12

I usually do one or two more exercises for my back and some biceps, but I am so tired today. I didn't even need to do biceps though, they were so pumped from the lifts I did do. This morning I went on a 7 mile boots and uts run with a 60lbs. flak jacket and an assault pack. After weights I did 20 min cardio on the elliptical instead of the usually 45 min. Glad to be home to relax for an hour or two before bed. Gotta spend some quality time with the wife and kid.

----------


## CanYouDigIt

I can't really help out, because I don't know what gear ur using, and I also don't know your diet.

but for me to lose weight, it's jogging 30 minutes in morning, doing 2 workouts every day and supersetting, then doing 30 minutes of elliptical, then going out for another jog later that night, and eating lean meals like, vegetables/+steak/lean hamburg/fish ect... (7-9 meals a day)

and for breakfast its oatmeal + white eggs, before going to bed its lean cottage cheese.

but everyone is different, I normaly don't have problem leaning down, 

and I also do 500 pushups/1000 sitsup/200 chinsup/200 pullsup/200 shoulder press(against a wall) then I do 2x once I get use to this.

gets me in shape, I feel like I can conquer the world by the end of the summer, but when you hit the pillow every night you sleep very well.  :Wink:  

and I just re-read last post, and if your up 2-3 pounds, it's bloating you so I don't think your diet is on point, because most I'm gaining on a cycle without getting water / fat ect... is 1 pound every 2-3 days

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

> I can't really help out, because I don't know what gear ur using, and I also don't know your diet.
> 
> but for me to lose weight, it's jogging 30 minutes in morning, doing 2 workouts every day and supersetting, then doing 30 minutes of elliptical, then going out for another jog later that night, and eating lean meals like, vegetables/+steak/lean hamburg/fish ect... (7-9 meals a day)
> 
> and for breakfast its oatmeal + white eggs, before going to bed its lean cottage cheese.
> 
> but everyone is different, I normaly don't have problem leaning down, 
> 
> and I also do 500 pushups/1000 sitsup/200 chinsup/200 pullsup/200 shoulder press(against a wall) then I do 2x once I get use to this.
> ...


My diet ir pretty clean, I think the weight gain is just water weight from the creatine, also my weight usually fluctuates like 4lbs. depending on what time of the day it is. Appreciate the advice.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Not a whole lot to report, aggression in the gym is up. I'm able to squeeze a couple extra reps in.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Feeling lethargic as hell.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Day 5: 2-3-1010
Wednesday

Shoulders and Triceps:

*DB Front Raise*
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10

*Cable Front Raise*
25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 10

*DB Side Raise*
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10

*DB Shoulder Press*
55 x 12
65 x 9
65 x 8

*Pushdowns*
65 x 10
80 x 8
80 x 5

*Reverse Curls*
45 x 10
50 x 8
50 x 8

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Day 6:

2-5-2010 - Saturday - Chest, Abs, and Cardio
*
Flat BB Bench*
135 x 8
205 x 6
235 x 6
255 x 6
275 x 3

*Incline BB Press*
195 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 5
*
Cable Cross*
25 x 12
30 x 10
35 x 6

*55 mins. on the eliptical machine.

Weight = 203lbs (weight is up 7-9 lbs. since I started)

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Anyone else give Alpha One a try yet?

----------


## wrasslin140

Havn't got around to it yet, which is why I'm interested in your log and also how it fits in with being in the marines (boot camp next summer).
Where are you stationed?

----------


## JoeSmoe

Is alpha one a superdrol clone?

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

No, it is a Methyl 1 Alpha clone. It is supposed to convert into M1T. So far I have actually seen better gains off of this than I did when I used M-Drol.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Day 7 - 2/7/2010
Back and Biceps

*Pull Ups*
Underhand=20
Underhand=8
Overhand=15

*Seated Cable Row*
150 x 10
165 x 10
180 x 10

*DB Row*
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10

*Straight Bar Curl*
70 x 12
70 x 10
70 x 10

*DB Hammer Curl*
35 x 10
35 x 10

*45 min cardio on the eliptical machine

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

*Day 13*

Well I've been in the field for the last couple of days, which sucks as far as diet and training goes. Besides 2 protein bars each day, I had to eat nasty MREs which are filled with calories and tons of carbs. Besides push ups and digging a fighting hole I didn't get much of a workout out there. Really I probably burned the most calories from shivering. It was 15 degrees and raining the whole time, nothing like digging a hole all night to sleep in it while the sky pisses on ya!

2-12-2010 = Shoulders, Triceps, 20 min cardio and some abs

*Cable Front Raise*
20 x 12
30 x 12
40 x 12

*Front Delt Raise (EZ Bar)*
50 x 12
70 x 12
90 x 12

*DB Shoulder Press*
65 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10

*Pushdowns*
90 x 12
120 x 12
150 x 12

*Reverse Cable Curl*
75 x 12
90 x 10

*210 assorted crunches

*20 min on the eliptical machine

My weight is down to 201.5lbs. Its down 1.5lbs. from a few days ago, but it's still up since the start of this cycle. I have about a week left until PCT, so far I am really happy with the results. I would definitely recommend this product, but IMO it would probably be better as a kickstart to an injectible, such as, Test E or C. Others have said I look bigger, I don't really notice it, but my lifts have gone up a lot.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Some updated pics, these are from Feb 2nd.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Day 14

2-13-2010

Chest, Abs, 10 min cardio (just walked on the tread mill)

*Flat BB Bench*
135x 8
225 x 8
255 x 6
275 x 4
295 x 2 (last rep was assisted)

*Incline DB Press*
60's x 12
75's x 12
90's x 7

*Cable Cross*
30 x 12
40 x 6
20 x 15
Low=20 x 12
Low=20 x 12

A few things I have noticed: face oily, feeling emotional (depressed), and some minor back pumps. Other than that I am doing well. About to make some ground turkey chili with the wife.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Day 15

2-14-2010 = Back
Weight = 204lbs.

I decided to incorporate deadlifts into my routine. It has been awhile since I've done them though.

*Dead Lift*
135 x 12
175 x 12
225 x 10
245 x 8
*
Pull Ups*
Underhand = 10
Underhand = 10
Underhand = 10
Underhand = 10

*Pull Down*
Overhand = 135 x 10
Underhand = 135 x 10
Overhand = 135 x 10
Underhand = 135 x 10

*Seated Cable Row*
165 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 10

*45 min cardio on the eliptical machine.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Day 16:

Tuesday - Shoulders, Triceps, and Cardio

Weight = 201lbs.

*Front Delt Raise (EZ Curl Bar)*
70 x 12
70 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 8
90 x 8

*Front DB Raise*
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

*DB Shoulder Press*
70's x 10
75's x 10
75's x 10

*Pushdown*
90 x 12
135 x 10
165 x 10

*Dips*
10
10 w/45 plate
7 w/2, 45 plates

*45 min cardio on the eliptical machine

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

2-17-2010 

Chest:

*Flat BB Bench*
135 x 10
225 x 8
255 x 6
275 x 4

*Cable Cross*
35 x 12
35 x 10
35 x 10

*Incline Machine*
150 x 12
190 x 10
210 x 6

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

2-18-2010

Weight: 202lbs.

*Pull Ups*
Underhand-10
Underhand-10
Underhand-10
Underhand-10
Underhand-10
*
Seated Cable Row*
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8

*Pull Down*
120 x 12 - underhand
135 x 8 - underhand
150 x 8 - underhand

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Some updated pics after PCT

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Look good bro! Keep eating thru PCT!!

----------

